# 3D Depth vs 3D Viewpoint



## y_bharat (Nov 19, 2012)

LG 3D TV has these two features to adjust 3D image viewing. What is the difference between adjusting 3D Depth and 3D viewpoint?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

The 3D Depth controls the amount of "pop" you will get with 3D images by shifting the "left" and "right" images further apart or closer to together.  On the other hand, 3D Viewpoint is only available while using the 2D to 3D conversion feature.  It will give more "depth" to the picture by adjusting adjusting the spacing of the background in relation to the foreground.

If you have any more questions, please let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!

EDIT: I had some mistakes in my information, and I corrected it.


----------



## gopiann (Nov 19, 2012)

HI can anyone tell me the cost USB WIFI dongle and also 3 Mode Magic Remote Cost please


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

gopiann said:


> HI can anyone tell me the cost USB WIFI dongle and also 3 Mode Magic Remote Cost please



LG WiFi Dongle AN-WF100 - Price in India, Reviews, Ratings & Specifications | ShopTronics.in

LG 3 Mode Magic Motion Remote Control AN-MR300 - Price in India, Reviews, Ratings & Specifications | ShopTronics.in

From those links, the wifi dongle is about Rs. 2,200, and the LG Magic Remote is about Rs. 4,500.

If you have any other questions, let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

The 3D Depth feature is used to control the depth of 3D effect so that you can enjoy the 3D the way you like it. The levels can be adjusted upto 20 levels so that you feel a far better PQ.
3D Viewpoint shifts the left eye/right eye views with respect to each other.
I know that's not all the info one looks for but still i suppose that may work for you.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> The 3D Depth feature is used to control the depth of 3D effect so that you can enjoy the 3D the way you like it. The levels can be adjusted upto 20 levels so that you feel a far better PQ.
> 3D Viewpoint shifts the left eye/right eye views with respect to each other.
> I know that's not all the info one looks for but still i suppose that may work for you.



I have edited my original response!  3D Viewpoint is a feature only used while viewing 2D to 3D converted content.  It gives the converted picture more or less depth.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 5, 2012)

I remember asking the question about this LG 3D TV feature from the LG salesperson in the showroom. According to him, 3D Depth is related to the "pop out" distance of images from the background, and 3D Viewpoint moves the entire image plus background. One feature works in 3D mode, one in 2D to 3D mode - now I don't remember which is which!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 5, 2012)

Ankit Omar said:


> I remember asking the question about this LG 3D TV feature from the LG salesperson in the showroom. According to him, 3D Depth is related to the "pop out" distance of images from the background, and 3D Viewpoint moves the entire image plus background. One feature works in 3D mode, one in 2D to 3D mode - now I don't remember which is which!



As I mentioned, the 3D Depth feature is for 3D mode, and the 3D Viewpoint is for the 2D to 3D conversion!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## shawkatalam (Apr 6, 2014)

LGWRSherlock said:


> As I mentioned, the 3D Depth feature is for 3D mode, and the 3D Viewpoint is for the 2D to 3D conversion!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Thanks for your reply. It's really helpful information. I understand that 3d depth is for original 3d movies, and 3d viewpoint is for 2d to 3d conversation. But still i have some doubt. 
I have lg cinema 3d 47lm7600 and a lg 3d bluray player. So my question is when i watch a original 3d bluray disk then the 3d settings automatically sets to manual mode. So my question is where should I set the viewpoint when I am watching a original 3d bluray disk . Should i set it to 0(zero) or change according to my eye.? 

I checked that if I set it the viewpoint to 10 for original 3d content then it is creating eye strain and at some point the picture is getting shrinking and expending,  which is creating issue with my eyes. Please help me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2014)

why bump a 1.5 year old thread?


----------



## shawkatalam (Apr 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> why bump a 1.5 year old thread?



well , because i cant understand what to do. i am having problem while watching 3d. i am setting view point to 10 , for which i am facing issue that the picture is shrinking and expending at some point. I got an software update , after that i am having issue with watching 3d. I am getting black bars at both left and right hand side. which is increasing and decreasing continuously(when i am setting viewpoint to 10). then i though its a software issue. So I made a factory reset. Now the black bars have gone but the picture is still stretching and becoming normal at some point(when setting viewpoint at 10). Now I cant understand if it is happening previously or  not, or it is normal or not. 

So I will be very thankful if you please help me. if you have the same tv then please do a test and let me know. and for viewing original 3d content please suggest me what to set as viewpoint.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2014)

you could have created a new thread instead. 
if factory reset can't solve the problem, i don't know what else will.


----------

